# Church (Catholic) Annulment Process?



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi,

I was just wondering has anyone ever gone through the catholic church annulment process? Was your marriage successfully annulled by the church?

I'm filling out the petition paperwork which is extensive, I just figure try getting my marriage annulled because you never know what the future will bring and if I meet a girl who's catholic and never been married; I'm sure she would want to get married by the church too.

Thank you!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

https://togetherforlifeonline.com/catholic-annulment/


----------



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

2ntnuf said:


> https://togetherforlifeonline.com/catholic-annulment/


Thanks for the link, I'll check this out!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Just lie and say you both were never truly open to kids or whatever other bull**** they require and poof! Annulled.


----------



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Middle of Everything said:


> Just lie and say you both were never truly open to kids or whatever other bull**** they require and poof! Annulled.


I was looking over the petition and it states "infidelity" is not an acceptable reason for an annulment; that surprised me, isn't it one of the commandments. Lol. 

Yeah, so the only other reason that seems to be the best option to pick is the "not open to kids" one; so I'll go with that one since we never had kids.


----------

